# Want: female, dumbo, rex PEW



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

My rat meetup Member Miss Banks is looking for a *female, dumbo, rex PEW* (pink-eyed-white rat). If you know a source, please let me know.

Thank you,
[email protected]


----------

